

Show HN: Points – Summarize websites into bullet points - hughrjones
http://pointsapp.co

======
hughrjones
Hey HN! I'm a high school sophomore and I created Points initially as a way to
summarize the long readings we did for honors history this year and I have
expanded it into a fully-functional tool for summarizing websites into bullet
points. I'd love your feedback and I'd be happy to answer any questions!

